# Forum About Russia Politics  Lenin: Good or bad?

## Molodets

Almost everything I've read about Lenin has been bad, but I've read/heard some things that Lenin was a hero...? Did he do very good things AND very bad things?

----------


## Ramil

Do you do always bad things or only good things? How can one ask something like that about a major politician of the XX century? Besides, many of the things he did can be viewed both good and bad depending on whom you ask.

----------


## Molodets

I asked because I hear only good or only bad opinions of Lenin, and I don't know his achievements/bad deeds well enough to have an opinion.

----------


## it-ogo

Than please give definitions of terms "good" and "bad"  to classify his deeds.

----------


## Hanna

> Almost everything I've read about Lenin has been bad,

 Have you heard the saying that *"The victor writes the history"*?
What people are taught in school and from media as history then forms what they think of as "facts". 
But there are two sides to every story. Some things about him were good and some were bad. 
In your case, assuming that you are American, then you come from a country that hates everything that Lenin stood for. Consider that you might have been the victim of propaganda... Some of the things that you have heard about Lenin are false or exaggerated.  
Like people here have already said, there are usually two sides to a story.  
The Russian state before 1917 (year of the revolution led by Lenin) was hugely unfair, corrupt and inefficient. 90% lived terrible lives, with no freedom and insufficient food, housing and clothing. Lenin wanted to change this because he believed in equality and freedom. Why should some of his countrymen starve when others lived in ridiculous oppulence? 
The revolution that Lenin took part in led to the deaths of lots of people who might otherwise not have died. It meant that some people lost property that they valued or even needed. Some people starved to death in the first years after the revolution. It brought about lots of chaos. Socialism was forced on some people that did not want it - including religious people and people from ethnic minorities that were not interested in being part of a socialist state. Some people were unfairly exiled or executed in the tumult 
All of this sounds very unpleasant and are reasons for many to hate Lenin.  
Lenin, as I understand it, was a political genius in that he could translate the abstract writings of Marx into practical ideas that could be used in a country as Russia.  Many of the things he said are relevant for todays society. 
In the 1930s the change in Russia and the USSR was astonishing - foreigners who visited were blown away. The Russians had gone from a people of mostly opressed illiterate and starving peasants to a modern and forward thinking superpower. 
Things were getting better. They took a horrible beating in the war, but without the USSR, Germany would have won.... 
The old Russia probably would not have been able to fight like the USSR did. Things got better and better up until about the 1970s. I think. None of this would have happened without Lenin.  
One might think of "The maximum amount of benefit to the largest possible group of people" as an indicator of whether something is bad or good. Would Russia have been better off if Lenin had never been born? 
Not sure!    *I ran "lenin hero" in Youtube and got this: * An old British documentary that is a bit more objective than the Soviet meterial but still seems to have a high view of Lenin:

----------


## Eric C.

> In your case, assuming that you are American, then you come from a country that hates everything that Lenin stood for. Consider that you might have been the victim of propaganda... Some of the things that you have heard about Lenin are false or exaggerated.

 I'm just astonished at how some "chosen ones" can get personal on here and easily get away with it. 
Molodets, don't pay too much attention to those leftists who hate the U.S. and at the same time would assume everyone speaking rather good English to be Americans. 
As for the subject, I'd say he'd done a lot of terrible things, but from what I've read on that, I have an impression he realized WHAT he'd done and tried to set the things back to normal, but then he died, and his successors continued pursuing even harsher politics. It's the time after 1925 what the USSR is mostly hated for, things like mass murders, mass starvation enforcement, etc.

----------


## Hanna

Sigh!  I am mentioning the bad things, aren't I ?
I just want to encourage that this person is trying to think for himself.  
Where better to ask opinions about Lenin than in a Russian forum? The American view of Lenin is pretty much 100% dark, I think. It's well known what the US feels about communism.  
So; he's already heard "your" side of the story, that Lenin was an evil mass murderer.  
There may be someone here who feels that Lenin was a fantastic person who did only good. I don't. But I think he had many good intentions and that some of the things that he did were good.  
If this is a troll question, which I am beginning to think that it might be, then I regret spending 15 minutes of my weekend on it.

----------


## Molodets

> Than please give definitions of terms "good" and "bad"  to classify his deeds.

 Good = improving living conditions for his people. Bad = unneccesary violence. You didn't understand what I meant by good/bad? An example: Hitler was bad. He may have done some good things for some people, but I certainly don't think Hitler was a hero. And I know more about Hitler than I do Lenin... which is why I asked...

----------


## Lampada

> I'm just astonished at how some "chosen ones" can get personal on here and easily get away with it. 
> Molodets, don't pay too much attention to those leftists who hate the U.S. and at the same time would assume everyone speaking rather good English to be Americans. ...

 *"Hate"?* You are wrong again and why don't you let people decide for themselves  whether or not to pay attention?

----------


## Marcus

It's interesting how they pronounce Russian names. Many of them are pronounced correctly, so that any Russian will understand. Only some are a little bit strange. like Александрович.
We shouldn't forget that Lenin's goal was to take power, not to help someone. And they won because of deception.

----------


## Molodets

> In your case, assuming that you are American,

 Whether I'm American or Canadian or British is irrelevant, unless I asked something like 'Why isn't Putin awesome like Obama?' (Which I didn't ask). BTW, not all Americans are how you've depicted them here.

----------


## Molodets

> ... would assume everyone speaking rather good English to be Americans.

 Rather good??? English is my native language!!!    ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Sigh!  I am mentioning the bad things, aren't I ?
> I just want to encourage that this person is trying to think for himself.  
> Where better to ask opinions about Lenin than in a Russian forum?  
> He's already heard "your" side of the story, that Lenin was an evil mass murderer.

 [Lampada, since she's talking to me directly, can I please talk the same way to her?] 
Open your eyes and see what I really said about that character.

----------


## Eric C.

> Rather good??? English is my native language!!!

 Sure, I just assumed she might not know that for sure, and didn't want to reveal anything about it to her. I assumed the things would be better this way, but I'm really sorry if it offended you in any way. 
Btw, can you now get on the 2nd chat?

----------


## Lampada

> Sigh!  I am mentioning the bad things, aren't I ?
> I just want to encourage that this person is trying to think for himself.  
> Where better to ask opinions about Lenin than in a Russian forum? The American view of Lenin is pretty much 100% dark, I think. It's well known what the US feels about communism.  
> So; he's already heard "your" side of the story, that Lenin was an evil mass murderer and is interested in the alternative and I gave one story.  
> There may be someone here who feel that Lenin was a fantastic person who did only good. I don't. But I think he had many good intentions and that some of the things that he did were good.  
> If this is a troll question, which I am beginning to think that it might be, then I regret spending 15 minutes of my weekend on it.

 Hanna, how do you like these Lenin's quotes? _A lie told often enough becomes the truth. - "Многократно повторенная ложь становится правдой" 
There are no morals in politics_ _
It is true that liberty is precious; so precious that it must be carefully rationed._

----------


## Marcus

> Lenin was an evil mass murderer.

 That's not far from true. Although such view gives nothing in understanding history.
Anyway, Hanna, it is an interesting question, which is very complicated, and it deserves to be considered.

----------


## Molodets

> If this is a troll question, which I am beginning to think that it might be, then I regret spending 15 minutes of my weekend on it.

 I have not gotten personal with you at all, and have explained my question several times now. I appreciate your reply, but just don't understand this attitude. But hey, if you think I'm a troll, go for it.

----------


## Lampada

> Lenin was an evil mass murderer.

 It's true.  Just as bad as Stalin was.

----------


## Lampada

> I have not gotten personal with you at all, and have explained my question several times now. I appreciate your reply, but just don't understand this attitude. But hey, if you think I'm a troll, go for it.

 The thing is that questions about who was Lenin in itself more likely than not could provoke highly emotional responses. That would qualify it as potentially trolling. That'a all.  Not to worry.

----------


## Hanna

> I have not gotten personal with you at all, and have explained my question several times now. I appreciate your reply, but just don't understand this attitude. But hey, if you think I'm a troll, go for it.

 Sorry, clearly I was wrong. I got irritated by another person who wrote in the thread and suspected trolling since that sort of thing has happened in this forum before. Apologies and hope my response was helpful. 
Also, a lot of very young people come onto this forum and ask questions. I got the impression that you fell into this category too but it seems I was mistaken there too.  
Well, Lenin is a sensitive subject no doubt, and I think I've said more than enough. I am not even Russian, and nothing that Lenin has done has affected me personally.  *
@Lampada* - Interesting quotes and I appreciate your views which, no doubt are well founded.

----------


## Molodets

> Sorry, clearly I was wrong. I got irritated by another person who wrote in the thread and suspected trolling since that sort of thing has happened in this forum before. Apologies and hope my response was helpful. 
> Also, a lot of very young people come onto this forum and ask questions. I got the impression that you fell into this category too but it seems I was mistaken there too.  
> Well, Lenin is a sensitive subject no doubt, and I think I've said more than enough. I am not even Russian, and nothing that Lenin has done has affected me personally.  *
> @Lampada* - Interesting quotes and I appreciate your views which, no doubt are well founded.

 This thread has explained various sides of this historical figure I knew very little about, which is what I was looking for. It's difficult to get an accurate idea of such a devisive character as Lenin. And I realise it's a sensitive topic for many people, but I tried to be 'neutral' to avoid the whole 'trolling' thing... 
Anyway, I'll watch the video a little later, when I have time. Thanks for the replies    ::

----------


## Lampada

Interesting reading.    http://www.rususa.com/news/news.asp-nid-1073

----------


## Lampada

http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%22%D0%A0%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%  D1%8E%2C+%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D1%8  E+%D0%BC%D1%8B+%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8  F%D0%BB%D0%B8%22++%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BC+%  D0%93%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D1%85%D0%B8%D0  %BD%D0%B0&lr=10131    http://www.kfond.org/ru/891_material..._poterjali.htm    _Россия,  которую мы потеряли, или «каннибальская» теория диктатуры пролетариата  26.07.2011   Станисла́в Серге́евич Говору́хин 29 марта1936  
Фильм Станислава Говорухина  «Россию, которую мы потеряли» начинается словами: «История России написана услужливыми лакеями, спешившими угодить своим хозяевам. Как раз теми, кто растоптал и разграбил эту страну, её убийцами». История России написана её убийцами. Россию называли житницей, она кормила всю Европу… (Россия экспортировала зерна больше, чем Америка, Канада и Аргентина, вместе взятые), но она и одевала всю Европу - 80%  производства льна приходилось на долю России. Россия добывала 70 тонн золота, но доходы от экспорта сибирского масла превышали доходы от добычи золота. Ученик рабочего получал 30 рублей в месяц, профессиональный рабочий - до 100 и выше, хлеб стоил две копейки,  фунт мяса - 15 копеек. Врач и учитель зарабатывали до 200 рублей в месяц, масло стоило 45 копеек за фунт, сахар - 17 копеек, икра - 3 рубля 40 копеек за фунт, бочка воблы - 2рубля 60 копеек, водка - 13 рублей за ведро. Наши экономисты придумали удобную для жуликов теорию: все в истории капиталы были накоплены  нечестным путём, это не так. Русские предприниматели богатели со страной. Развивалась промышленность. Креп крестьянин. Росло благосостояние народа. В 1913 году страна развивалась неслыханными темпами. Россия перестала нуждаться в привозе иностранных товаров. Её заводы могли выпускать всё: от самоваров и велосипедов до подводных лодок и современных автомобилей.   
В Париже вышел перед самой войной « Экономический обзор России в 1914 году». Французский учёный Эдмонт Эри приходит к поразительным выводам,  к середине столетия Россия будет господствовать над Европой как в политическом, так и в экономическом и финансовом отношениях…к середине века население России будет составлять 343 миллиона, учитывалось население Польши и Финляндии, тогдашних провинций России, но всё-таки близко к правде. В 50 году в нашей стране население СССР составляло 178 миллионов человек. Куда же девались 150 миллионов?  Вот жуткая история в цифрах: 35 миллионов погибло в войне с немцам, 66 миллионов - во внутренних войнах: Гражданской войне, от террора, голода, коллективизации, репрессий. В 1917 году большевики объявили войну своему народу: 66 миллионов погибло в этой войне. Великая Сибирская магистраль была построена за 20 лет, ни по скорости, ни по объёмам работ, по тяжести климатических условий ей не было аналогов в мире. Построила нищая, лапотная Россия, неграмотные мужики, женщины тогда не горбились на тяжёлых работах. 1832 год - доклад полковника Шишова в «Комиссию проектов и смет» о строительстве каменных плотин на днепровских порогах, так что собирались строить и Днепрогэс. Проектов много, но самый ошеломительный из несостоявшихся это - «Транс- Аляска – Сибирь», железнодорожный путь от Красноярска, от станции Канск, через Кювенск, Якутск, далее через мыс Дежнёва к мысу Принца Алийского на Аляске - два туннеля, один - под русскими водами, под островом Ратманов, другой - под американскими. Общая стоимость проекта 470 миллионов золотых рублей. Сегодня можно “купить»  только самого отсталого дурака на утку об отсталой России 1913 года, но, именно, в этом году Россия находилась на пике своего развития. Её, как птицу, подстрелили на самом взлёте. Отсталая Россия строила 2600 вёрст дорог в год. Даже в лучшие годы Советской власти более 1500 километров не строили, а километр - меньше версты.   
А ведь и сам БАМ был сделан Великой царской Россией,  то есть были произведены топографические, геодезические, геологические изыскания, осталось только рельсы и шпалы проложить. Вот эти рельсы и шпалы мы кладём 70 лет. Советская власть начала строить ещё до войны. Дорогу строили заключённые. Дорогу смерти. Таких дорог, бесцельных и бесполезных, от лагеря к лагерю много у нас в стране. Большинство из них погибли, потонули в вечной мерзлоте. Не будем жалеть о них. Сказки - о неграмотной России, так как грамотность составляла 70 %. В сельских школах образование - бесплатное и обязательное. Были школы молодёжи. К 22 году в стране не должно было остаться ни одного неграмотного человека. Были детские сады…Пьяницы и голодранцы примкнули к революции, на них  она и опиралась. И те, кто сегодня пытаются поднять низы на революцию, водимо, хорошо помнят призыв вождя: « Главное разбудить Люмкина»  (из произведения Горького «Мать»). «Люмкин» – пьяница. Сейчас в России работают в основном женщины, Россия давно держится на женщинах. В конце жизни наваливается старость. И, вот  эта бабушка ходит по рынкам, смотрит на цены, понимает, что жизнь проходила зря, и трудилась она зря, и Родины, которой она отдала все силы, которая должна бы её защитить, у неё уже нет. Таких стариков и старух сегодня миллионы. Они обречены на вымирание. Выходит, снова объявлена война своему народу. Сколько миллионов погибнет в этой войне. Мы… принесли в жертву своих родителей. Бросили их на растерзание жуликам. Ну, и какое у нас может быть будущее? Оплаченное такой гнусной ценой, оно разве может стать счастливым.  Вера Засулич стреляла в градоначальника Трепова из револьвера  самого большого калибра, с которым «ходят» на медведя. Суд оправдал её. Общество рукоплескало убийцам. Что же оно хотело получить, это общество? К 1905 году террор, достиг неслыханного размаха, убивали уже всех подряд, в Севастополе  бросили бомбу в офицера, и убили 100 человек, среди них были дети. Ленин инструктировал в письме: «Бомбы делать чугунными, и начинять их гвоздями, чтобы было больше осколков». А ведь мы и сегодня такие же. История нас ничему не научила. Посмотрите на название наших улиц, ни одного убийцы не пропустили (Каляева, Халтурина, Софьи Перовской, Желябова). Человеком, который покончил с революцией и террором, был Пётр Аркадьевич Столыпин. Столыпин ввёл  военно-полевые суды. А чем скажите суд революционера справедливей военно-полевого суда? Тем более, что суды казнили только за самые тяжкие преступления – за убийства. Столыпин, говорили, сумеет отличить кровь  на руках палача от крови на руках добросовестного хирурга. Скольким людям он спас жизнь. Ведь только за 1905 и 1906 год бомбами и браунингами было убито и искалечено 20 000 человек. С террором было покончено. Революционеры бежали за границу. Пора было приниматься за реформы. Началось великое оздоровление страны. Идея Столыпина была такова: нельзя создать правового государства, пока нет гражданина. А такой гражданин в России - крестьянин. При нем произошло истинное и полное освобождение крестьян. Крестьянин получил в свою собственность землю. Столыпин хорошо понимал: крепкий крестьянин на собственной земле - преграда для всякого разрушительного движения, для всякого коммунизма. Была у Столыпина давняя мечта - освоить плодородные земли Сибири. Началось переселенческое движение за Урал. Каждая крестьянская семья получала 50 десятин земли в собственность, освобождалась от налогов, мужчины - от воинской повинности. Начинали со строительства школ, жилья, больниц. В одной из столыпинских деревень на Алтае перед революцией были телефоны и электричество. Реакционер Столыпин, каким его рисовали в школьных учебниках, и был истинным революционером и реформатором. Что он ни делал, сводилось к одному -  поднять Россию, сделать её по-настоящему свободной, свободной от нищеты, невежества и бесправия. В сентябре 1911 года в Киеве  на спектакле в присутствии Императора Столыпин был смертельно ранен террористом Багровым. Столыпин поднял глаза,  Император смотрел на него. Петр Аркадьевич поднял левую руку, правая была пробита, и перекрестил ею Государя. Убийство Столыпина можно считать днём второго рождения русской революции. Революционеры воспряли духом. Россия вступила на путь великих потрясений. Спустя год на Крещатике в Киеве поставили памятник Столыпину. В 1917 году его снесли.  Это случилось при Временном правительстве. Столыпина одинаково ненавидели и левые, и правые. Такова природа человека. Смелых, идущих против ветра не любят еще больше, чем трусов. Солженицин: «Николай II дважды просвистел. Александр III оставил ему сравнительно здоровую страну. За 11 лет он довёл её до бунтов  5-го года. Потом Россию вытянул Столыпин. Потом за 11 лет он довёл её до ужасов 17-го».                                                                          
Гаворухин: «Он играл в поддавки с революцией в России. Свою семью и Алису он любил больше, чем Россию». По фотографиям можно сказать, что Николай - шутник, озорник, милый человек, хороший семьянин, но этого мало для императора. Но этого мало для управления государством. 
Этническое происхождение Ленина по линии отца: бабушка Ленина – калмычка, дедушка Ленина, Николай Ульянин - чуваш. Ещё хитрее линия матери: бабушка Ленина - Анна Грошопт - немка с примесью шведской крови, дедушка Ленина, Александр Бланкт - еврей, сын Мошки Бланкта, еврея, братья Абиль и Израиль Бланкт. В царской России евреи - это была единственная нация,  подвергавшаяся постоянной дискриминации.  Вот, кстати, и ответ, почему так много евреев приняли участие в революции. В 1941 году 4 миллиона сразу сдались в плен. Вот самая справедливая война при самом справедливом строе, и сразу 4 миллиона предателей. По 600 тысяч солдат оставляли наши гениальные полководцы в котлах, вот она настоящая измена Родине - потери в войне. При Сталине - потери в войне от 35 до 45 миллионов человек с гражданским населением, конечно. Каждый немецкий солдат убил 14 советских. Было казнено 4 миллиона предателей. Союзники заставили капитулировать Германию в 1918 году, с Россией этот день наступил бы значительно раньше. Черчель считал: «Ни к одной стране судьба не была жестока так, как к России. Её корабль пошёл ко дну, когда гавань была на виду». Столыпин предупреждал: «Я говорю, надо дать свободу, но при этом добавляю: предварительно нужно создать граждан, и сделать народ  достойным их свободы».   
В  первые же дни революции убито 60 человек, в Выборге офицеров сбрасывали с моста на камни, по всей России издевались, срывали пагоны и убивали. Первыми  жертвами были городовые, озверевшая толпа отлавливала их по всему Петрограду, убивала, трупы таскала по улицам. На второй день революции распахнулись двери тюрем, политических там было «кот наплакал», в основном - уголовники. Страну захлестнула волна уголовных преступлений. Грабили склады, магазины, железнодорожные вагоны. Раздевали и убивали людей на улицах. Прежняя Россия такого не знала. Закономерный итог всякой революции - разруха. Никто не работает, крестьяне не сеют, не пашут. В городах на улицах смрадная брань, открыто продают порнографию. Очереди за хлебом, цены на всё бешеные Черный рынок. Хаос, безвластие. 
Вождь - в Разливе скрывается от ищеек Временного правительства. Германия была заинтересована в русской революции больше, чем сам Ленин, ей было трудно вести войну на два фронта. Ленину и 30-ти большевикам был предоставлен вагон. Этот поезд промчался через всю Германию. И вот, поэтому против Ленина было возбуждено уголовное дело по обвинению в государственной измене. Из допроса следователя Александрова свидетелей: «Таким образом, я удостоверяю, будучи взятым в плен немцами и откомандирован германским правительством в Россию для работы в пользу Германии, я удостоверяю, что такие же задачи возложены на Евтуховского и Ленина. Это я говорю на основании фактических данных, которые мне сделались известны в Берлине в Германском генеральном штабе (запись из рассекреченного архива)». 
В октябре произошёл государственный переворот. Не революция, а именно переворот! Великий фильм «Октябрь»- это художественно выполненный политический заказ новых хозяев. Женский батальон защищал Зимний дворец, да ещё мальчишки - юнкера, да инвалиды - Георгиевские кавалеры. Никакого штурма дворца не было, произошло всё мирно, как смена караула. Обыватель, вообще, не заметил, что совершилась революция. Работали рестораны. Пел Шаляпин в  Мариинском театре. Также мирно случилось всё и в других городах России. Только Москва немножко посопротивлялась. И опять - юнкера. Однако сопротивление юнкеров сильно преувеличено, историкам нужен был масштаб победы, на самом деле, юнкера ушли из Кремля в 7 часов вечера, а Кремль продолжали разрушать тяжелыми снарядами до 3-х часов утра. Погибших, якобы, при штурме Кремля торжественно похоронили на Красной площади, вот когда её начали превращать в кладбище. Юнкеров закопали во рву за городом. Когда на третий день переворота взбунтовалось Павловское и Владимирское училище в Петрограде , расправа была ужасной. Прежде, чем застрелить юношу-юнкера, отрезали ему член и вставляли в руку. Новая власть показала, что она умеет и пошутить. Бедные русские люди, как они радовались, когда пала династия Романовых. Они не знали, что их ждет. На Руси воцарился новый самодержец - самый жестокий, кого знала история. Все мы, конечно, плохо знаем свою историю. Вот, так для нас неожиданным открытием стало решение 2-го Съезда Советов. Оказывается, Ленин и его товарищи получили власть временно, до появления в стране парламента, то есть Учредительного Собрания. Главный козырь нынешних ленинцев -  народ в 1917-ом поддержал большевиков. Ошибаетесь, милые. По всей стране выборы в Российский парламент проводились под контролем большевистских Советов, и тем немение, большевики потерпели сокрушительное поражение. Теперь общество понимало, что большевики, могут не дать открыться парламенту или разогнать его. 5-го января в день начала работы парламента на улицу вышла мирная демонстрация в его защиту, в основном из рабочих. Она была расстреляна китайскими и латышскими стрелками. На улице гремели выстрелы, а в Таврическом заседал Российский парламент. Часа в три ночи вошёл матрос Железняков, и произнёс известную фразу: «Караул устал». Это была шутка, конечно, никакого караула  не требовалось, а, наоборот, надо было выдворить пьяных матросов, чтобы не мешали вести собрание. Жертвы расстрелов 5-го января  были похоронены на Преображенском кладбище как раз в годовщину Кровавого воскресения. Можно с уверенностью сказать, что эпоха Ленина началась не с октября 1917 года, а именно 5-го января восемнадцатого года, когда было разогнано Учредительное Собрание, и  расстреляны его защитники. Не восстала общественность, не взорвалась, онемев от ужаса, интеллигенция, не перевернулся мир. Почувствовав свою безнаказанность, Ленин и его сообщники стали править Россией по-новому,  с той беспримерной жестокостью, с тем беспримерным цинизмом, который мы сполна испытали на собственной шкуре. Ещё Ф.Достоевский говорил: «Провозгласите право на бесчестие, и все побегут за вами». Ленин и его соратники провозгласили право на бесчестие, право на грабёж и убийство. Откликнулись самые низкие слои общества. Эта темная, не рассуждающая масса, стала грозной силой в руках преступников - вождей. «Грабь – награбленное!» Впервые в истории человечества воровской клич стал девизом государственной политики. Теперь, что мы удивляемся, что превратились  в страну жуликов, в страну воров и нищих. Самым чудовищным преступлением большевиков было ограбление и уничтожение деревни. Мы мало знаем о крестьянских восстаниях, а их были ни десятки, и не только на Тамбовщине, на Дону, на Украине, в Астрахани, в Оренбурге, на родине Ленина в Симбирске. Все они жестоко подавлялись, заложниками брали крестьянских жён с детьми. Землю дали, но в первую осень крестьян ограбили. Отняли урожай. 
Ленин пишет листовку, беспощадная война против кулаков, смерть им. А крепких крестьянских хозяйств было до шести миллионов, смерть им. 30 августа 1918 года стреляли в Ленина. Эти выстрелы пришлись  как нельзя кстати большевикам. Нужно было уничтожить всё мыслящее, способное сопротивляться, и вот появился повод. Начался красный террор. За выстрел в Ленина поплатились десятки тысяч людей, причём невинных, взятых как заложники по всей России, в каждом городе, уезде, волости. Брали не наобум, сознательно отбиралась самая деятельная часть общества. Те, кто умеет думать, владеет словом, может держать в руках оружие. В каждом еженедельнике ЧК публикуются списки расстрелянных врачей, адвокатов, профессуры, бывших министров, священнослужителей, учителей, боевых офицеров. Реки крови потекли по Руси.  _    _
Что такое террор при Ленине (в общих чертах). В Киеве, например, офицеров вызвали в театр, якобы, для  проверки документов. Расстреливали, убивали прямо в театре, 2 000 человек. В Орле расстреляли пять гимназистов, в Евпатории 17 медсестёр. Убивали, так как убивают на бойне скот. В Ставрополе за один день прикончили более  двух тысяч. В некоторых Чрезвычайных комиссиях была заведена должность ЗАУЧТЕЛ (заведующий учётом тел). 
Деникинская комиссия по расследованию деяний большевиков только за 18-тый - 19-тый годы насчитала 1 700 000 человек. При Ленине была возрождена инквизиция, только с обратным знаком. В херсонской губернии священника распяли на кресте. Архиепископа Пермского Андроника пытали, вырезали щёки, выкололи глаза, отрезали нос и уши. В Харькове священника Дмитрия вывели на кладбище, раздели донага, когда же он попытался осенить себя крестным знамением, ему отрубили правую руку. Один из самых страшных документов ленинского архива (тов. Молотову): « Чем большее число представителей реакционного духовенства, реакционной буржуазии удастся нам по этому поводу расстрелять, тем лучше». В архивах есть документы - списки расстрелянных, подробно - по всем губерниям. Эти списки клались на стол вождю. Поощрять энергию, массовость террора, расстрелять на месте одного из десяти, сомнительных запереть в концентрационный лагерь, вывести и расстрелять сотни проституток. Всё это - Ленин в  1921 году, четыре года разбойничали банды голодранцев и уголовников. 
Совершенно естественно, вспыхнул голод.  Страшный голод, грозивший унести в могилы миллионы. Немедленно был организован Комитет помощи голодающим - ПОМГОЛ. В него вошли самые представительные люди России -  те, кого знал мир. И сразу же потекла помощь в районы, охваченные голодом, в основном,  из-за рубежа. Оттуда пошли продукты питания и медикаменты. То, что произошло дальше, не укладывается в сознание. Едва образовавшись, комитет был арестован, исключение сделали только для Веры Фигнер и Горького. Властям не понравилось, что члены Комитета наряду с помощью голодающим  заговорили о причинах голода, то есть, неуважительно о большевиках. После разгона Комитета помощь прекратилась. Сегодня особенно часто слышишь: « Назад, к Ленину».  Нет, мы не собираемся защищать сегодняшних руководителей. Никакие они - не демократы. Но назад к Ленину, это -не знать, значит, своей истории. От голода 1921-1922гг. погибли 5 000 000 человек. Все они - на совести Ленина. Вспомним его крылатую фразу: « Пусть 90 % русского народа погибнет, лишь бы 10 %, дожили до мировой революции». Мораль Ленина весьма своеобразна. Добро - всё, что служит революции, зло - всё, что ей мешает. Чем же это отличается от раковой формулы Гитлера: «Я освобождаю вас от химеры совести». Поэтому не надо удивляться, что все его приемники (Ленина)  перегрызлись и перестреляли друг друга. Все они были освобождены от химеры совести. Умирал Ленин тяжело. 
Вспоминал ли он на смертном одре о миллионах замученных и заморенных голодом людей?  Сожалел ли о своей каннибальской теории диктатуры пролетариата, по которой можно убивать даже младенца. Существует заблуждение, что Ленин перед смертью понял ошибки, поэтому нэп и прочее…  Как раз в это время он пишет записку: «Величайшая ошибка, что НЭП положил конец террору, мы еще вернёмся к террору» 
Перед смертью он совершил последнее преступление против России  и её будущего. К 1922 году в России почти не осталось умных и образованных людей. Многие умерли от голода. Пайки выдавались только по социальному распределению  и для близких партработников. Тысячи были расстреляны как заложники, для этой цели отбиралось всё самое лучшее. Кое-кому удалось вырваться из ада и бежать заграницу. С оставшейся интеллигенцией Ленин расправился одним росчерком пера. Основанием для расправы послужило письмо Ленина Сталину…  В России случилось невероятное: худшее стало править лучшим. Минус поменялся на плюс. То, что веками считалось пороком, стало добродетелью, вот так начиналось вырождение нации. Мы говорим назад к Ленину - гибель, но и то, что происходит сегодня – ужасно. 
Мы окончательно превратились в страну воров и нищих. Наверху жулики, внизу «люмкины» (пьяницы). Здоровая часть народа, способная к возрождению посередине, она редеет день ото дня. Процесс «люмкинизации» смертелен для будущего страны. Из этой тёмной, озлобленной, потерявшей ориентиры массы можно лепить слепую силу, нужен только вождь, который найдёт ключ к душам этих людей. И каким будет их вождь, такой будет и страна. Всё это мы видели на примере истории России. То, что мы наблюдаем, … называется духовная смерть народа. Она не менее трагична, чем смерть физическая. На такую же смерть обречены  десятки миллионов людей. Выходит снова пусть 90% погибнет, лишь бы 10% дожили до счастливого будущего. Так что, действительно, Ленин живее всех живых. Раз он так прочно поселился в сердцах наших руководителей. Готовность всегда  пожертвовать своим народом,  вот она -ленинская мысль. Остановить обнищание любой ценой. Укротить преступников и остановить обнищание - только так можно спасти Россию и её будущее! 
Можно добавить, финансировали терроризм, помогали словом, делом, рублём, все - даже те, кто обладал самым здравым умом: даже юные гимназисты и  гимназистки. И богатейшие люди, например, Савва Тимофеевич Морозов, один из, гарантов процветания Роcсии, помогал разрушить до основания, смести ту Россию, которую он сам строил, по-хозяйски, любовно. Да и его самого смела революция, также  как всех остальных. 
Руководитель боевой организации эсеров Борис Савенков вспоминает, что на русскую революцию поступило пожертвование от американских миллионеров в размере миллиона долларов. Американцы ставят условие -  деньги должны пойти на вооружение народа. 
Россия в начале века, поставляя на внутренние и внешние рынки больше половины мировой нефти, в несколько раз опережала в этом США. Российская нефть и нефтепродукты становились важнейшим  фактором мировой экономики и залогом процветания самой Империи. В 1902 году Россия по итогам прошедшего года вышла на первое место в мире по добыче нефти - 675 пудов, в Грозном было добыто около 30 миллионов пудов, таким образом, по добыче нефти Россия обогнала США. Первый из роковых ударов по системе кровообращения Российской империи был нанесён летом  в июле 1903 года. В Баку на приисках начинается стачка, уже на следующий день переросшая во всеобщую стачку юга России. По виду - совершенно стихийное выступление рабочих (даже требования не были сформированы) сразу же ознаменовалось направленным разрушением, порчей промышленного имущества, поджогами скважин. К осени добыча в Баку резко упала, а русская нефть подорожала. Вброс хаоса, продолжавшийся  в следующие 2 года, привёл к логичному рефлекторному результату: в 1905 году на США приходится уже 61% добычи мировой нефти, на Россию - 28%._

----------


## BappaBa

Браво! Это очень по-либеральному приписать слова Геббельса Ленину.  
Жить не по лжи! В небе Боннер, на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот! (с)

----------


## Romik

> Sigh!  I am mentioning the bad things, aren't I ?
> I just want to encourage that this person is trying to think for himself.  
> Where better to ask opinions about Lenin than in a Russian forum? The American view of Lenin is pretty much 100% dark, I think. It's well known what the US feels about communism.  
> So; he's already heard "your" side of the story, that Lenin was an evil mass murderer.  
> There may be someone here who feels that Lenin was a fantastic person who did only good. I don't. But I think he had many good intentions and that some of the things that he did were good.  
> If this is a troll question, which I am beginning to think that it might be, then I regret spending 15 minutes of my weekend on it.

 Why do you react on him? I for one and I think many others quite appreciate what you write.

----------


## Lampada

> Браво! Это очень по-либеральному приписать слова Геббельса Ленину.  
> Жить не по лжи! В небе Боннер, на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот! (с)

 Может, Геббельс у Ленина украл?  
 Здесь, например, эту цитату приписывают Ленину: http://www.quotationspage.com/quotes/Lenin/ http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/au...mir_lenin.html tuganyak http://www.boomtime.lv/question/1296395.html

----------


## Marcus

> 35 миллионов погибло в войне с немцам, 66 миллионов - во внутренних войнах: Гражданской войне, от террора, голода, коллективизации, репрессий. В 1917 году большевики объявили войну своему народу: 66 миллионов погибло в этой войне

 Это, особенно втрая цифра, преувеличение. Рождаемость тоже упала, это было трудно спрогнозировать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Good = improving living conditions for his people. Bad = unneccesary violence. You didn't understand what I meant by good/bad? An example: Hitler was bad. He may have done some good things for some people, but I certainly don't think Hitler was a hero. And I know more about Hitler than I do Lenin... which is why I asked...

 You see, the biggest issue here is that Hitler HAD substantially improved living conditions for his people. Of course, his was evil towards everyone he outlined as his foes in his "My struggle" book. So, unfortunately, your definitions don't work very well in Hitler's case. But, I think in Lenin's case they work a way better. Since 1917 when Lenin's party gained the power and until early 1924 when he died the living conditions for people significantly deteriorated as well as the unnecessary violence had significantly increased. So, according to your definition, Lenin was very bad.  
Having said that, the evaluation of a politician performance is pure subjective. For example, the "necessary" violence vs the "unnecessary" violence by its own has no objective definition to start with. Also, the "living conditions" very much depends on the interpretation. If you live in a prison, the correctional officers' living conditions are many-fold better than yours. And during Lenin's time a lot of previously wealthy people have become poor, imprisoned, and dead whilst the previously poor people and former criminals and political/terrorist prisoners have become the "correctional officers" so to speak. How can you establish the "improvement" in living conditions in that case? 
As a general rule, since the class struggle at the time was primarily between the Aristocrats/Bourgeoisie and the Proletariat perhaps the most objective way to evaluate the outcomes of the October Revolution of 1917 is the treatment of the Peasants class. The social fight was declared to be between the 'rich' and the 'poor', but in reality the middle class and the peasants did not want to participate in the fight preferring neither side. And Lenin lured many peasants to his side by promising them collective ownership of the land. The land ownership was the ultimate dream for the peasants at the time and many of them perceived the 'collective' part as a substitute for 'no landlord', that is everything the peasants will produce would be divided among the peasants themselves. But, once the main struggle had finished, the peasants found out that the taxes they have to pay is many-fold higher than in the previous 'oppressive' regime. So, this way the peasants were used up and betrayed. So, the peasants started to fight back producing less and less up to a point where the proletariat found out the food had become too expensive and their regime may crush. So, what they've done is usually referred to as 'the collectivisation' - they formed the 'collective ownerships' which basically meant 'collective with the proletariat' and called all other forms of the ownership - illegal, prosecuting the law-breakers. This way it had become apparent that the revolution was not about the struggle between the 'rich' and the 'poor', and not about improving living conditions of the people, but merely to establish a dictatorship of one specific class - the proletariat, which will elect its representatives (=the nomenclature) to run the country. Everyone who would disagree with what the nomenclature had decided would be prosecuted by law. But all that happened a couple of years later after Lenin died, so probably it's not fair to make Lenin 100% personally responsible for that, however both Lenin's followers and adversaries usually reason it was inevitable.  
I tried to answer you question, but now I'm not sure it helped.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Здесь, например, эту цитату приписывают Ленину:

 Зашел туда, чтобы быстренько посмотреть, что они приписывают Сталину. Стандартный набор выдумок: "Нет человека, нет проблемы", "Смерть одного - трагедия ..."
Ф топку такие сайты!

----------


## it-ogo

> Good = improving living conditions for his people. Bad = unneccesary violence. You didn't understand what I meant by good/bad? An example: Hitler was bad. He may have done some good things for some people, but I certainly don't think Hitler was a hero. And I know more about Hitler than I do Lenin... which is why I asked...

 Well, all the activity of Lenin (as it was claimed) was directed towards the goal of ultimate improving living conditions for all the people worldwide. Most probably he believed it himself. And he believed that all the violence was absolutely necessary. So from this point of view he is perfectly good.  
On the other hand, his project (world revolution and just society of plenty and happiness) finally failed and all the violence appeared to be in vain.  So from this point of view he is perfectly evil.

----------


## Ramil

A discussion like that can also be opened for any major political leader of the past. Peter the Great: was he good or bad? Henry VIII - was he good or bad? Maximilien de Robespierre - was he good or bad?
You try to judge them all using the modern concepts of morality or humanity. Why? It's pointless. If anyone tries to judge a historical person, please, use the morality norms that prevailed in that period of time. After that, please distinguish the means from the ends and judge them separately. You can judge the ends using the modern views on what's moral and what's not, but you can't judge the means the same way.

----------


## Molodets

OK, it seems some people have read my question as I intended. I've explained my question several times, to clarify. I KNOW no one is 100% good or 100% bad. I know the question has no easy answer, and I wasn't looking for one. That's why I presented the question the way I did... 
Perhaps I misunderstood the nature of these forums. I doubt I'll post here again.

----------


## it-ogo

Короче, мужик сам не знал, чего хотел, и, получив очевидные ответы на очевидный вопрос, покинул нас, глубоко разочарованный на экзистенциальном уровне.

----------


## Romik

> OK, it seems some people have read my question as I intended. I've explained my question several times, to clarify. I KNOW no one is 100% good or 100% bad. I know the question has no easy answer, and I wasn't looking for one. That's why I presented the question the way I did... 
> Perhaps I misunderstood the nature of these forums. I doubt I'll post here again.

 I'm carious what's the nature of these forums you are talking about?

----------


## jnllll

> «История России написана услужливыми лакеями, спешившими угодить своим хозяевам. Как раз теми, кто растоптал и разграбил эту страну, её убийцами»

 Замечательные слова. И надо отдать должное Говорухину - он довольно самокритичен, ведь это сказано о нём самом.  
" Премьер-министр Владимир Путин предложил режиссеру Станиславу Говорухину возглавить его предвыборный штаб."
"Кинорежиссер согласился возглавить штаб Путина на выборах президента. " 
Пруфлинк: 鞳肆髑辮 竡碆

----------


## jnllll

> Может, Геббельс у Ленина украл?  
>  Здесь, например, эту цитату приписывают Ленину: http://www.quotationspage.com/quotes/Lenin/ http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/au...mir_lenin.html http://www.boomtime.lv/question/1296395.html

 ЛОЖЬ (http://www.quotationspage.com/quotes/Lenin/ ) 
+
ЛОЖЬ (http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/au...mir_lenin.html) 
+
ЛОЖЬ (http://www.boomtime.lv/question/1296395.html) 
=
ПРАВДА  
Как там говорится? Ложь, повторённая много раз, становится правдой?

----------


## Crocodile

> OK, it seems some people have read my question as I intended. I've explained my question several times, to clarify. I KNOW no one is 100% good or 100% bad. I know the question has no easy answer, and I wasn't looking for one. That's why I presented the question the way I did... 
> Perhaps I misunderstood the nature of these forums. I doubt I'll post here again.

 Well, mostly this is a language-studying forum where people exchange their knowledge of language. Nothing else, really. The political section of this forum is only as good as the honest political views of the people writing in it. Lenin was a controversial figure in the beginning of the 20th century and he is controversial know. As much as Hitler, Stalin, Mao, JFK, etc.

----------


## Lampada

> ЛОЖЬ (Lenin Quotes - The Quotations Page ) 
> +
> ЛОЖЬ (http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/au...mir_lenin.html) 
> +
> ЛОЖЬ (Ложь есть ложь ...и она никогда не станет правдой?) 
> =
> ПРАВДА  
> Как там говорится? Ложь, повторённая много раз, становится правдой?

 Ладно, уговорили:  Геббельс не украл эту цитату у Ленина.
Главное, что Вы согласны со всем остальным дерьмом, что исходило от Ленина.  *jnllll*, добро пожаловать в форум!

----------


## Lampada

> Замечательные слова. И надо отдать должное Говорухину - он довольно самокритичен, ведь это сказано о нём самом.  
> " Премьер-министр Владимир Путин предложил режиссеру Станиславу Говорухину возглавить его предвыборный штаб."
> "Кинорежиссер согласился возглавить штаб Путина на выборах президента. " 
> Пруфлинк: 鞳肆髑辮 竡碆

 Теперь Говорухин дискредитирован.
Значит мы никогда не узнаем правды о путинских временах.

----------


## jnllll

> Ладно, уговорили:  Геббельс не украл эту цитату у Ленина.
> Главное, что Вы согласны со всем остальным дерьмом, что исходило от Ленина.

 Хм... Необычный поворот. Вам, видимо, нужно внимательнее прочитать мой пост. 
 You need to read my post more carefully.

----------


## jnllll

> Теперь Говорухин дискредитирован.
> Значит мы никогда не узнаем правды о путинских временах.

 Зато мы узнаем "правду" о коммунистических временах.

----------


## Lampada

> Хм... Необычный поворот. Вам, видимо, нужно внимательнее прочитать мой пост. 
>  You need to read my post more carefully.

 Ага, в спешке не поняла юмора.

----------


## RusskiySnaiper

Just like all dictators, he had his ups and downs.

----------


## Marcus

Говорухин необъективен. Нехорошо ради поддержки своих взглядов использовать такие материалы, в которых произвольно обращаются с цифрами.

----------


## Crocodile

> Говорухин необъективен. Нехорошо ради поддержки своих взглядов использовать такие материалы, в которых произвольно обращаются с цифрами.

 Как ты понимаешь, для политика нет необходимости использовать точные материалы. Для сторонников нужны слова похлеще, а противники всё равно тебя не слушают, что бы ты не сказал. Или обвиняют во лжи. Или в ангажированности. Политик должен работать на "свою" аудиторию. А если ему задают неудобный вопрос, он должен отвечать на совсем другой вопрос, причём заранее заготовленным ответом. Политику нужно захватить и удержать власть, а не найти некую объективную правду, которой всё равно не существует.  ::  
Вот, допустим, приходит толпа и говорит: "Эй, чувак, выборы-то шулерские, как же так?" А ты им в ответ и вмажь посильнее: "А вам что - надоело в Египет ездить отдыхать?!!" Толпа почешет в затылке, да и разойдётся восвояси. Вот тогда всё будет комильфо.  ::

----------


## dondublon

*Molodets*
The question about Lenin is too complex. Very complex. People, who knows history well, discuss it even for now.
I think, you willn't get the correct answer on this forum. 
Let me give you two advices to get the truth by yourself. 
At first, you must specify your question. I think, you mean "good or bad" characteristic not for Lenin's person himself, but for the result of his actions for russian history, yea?
At the second, you MUST learn about conditions and state of Russia country at this time. Only after this you may think about his actions and results. 
But, what isn't discussable - it that Lenin was greatest historical actor in the world history of XX-XXI centuries. "Greatest" didn't mean "good" or "bad", I mean that most of the further history (especially Cold War) was consequences of Russian revolution in 1917.

----------


## Doomer

> The question about Lenin is too complex. Very complex. People, who knows *know* history well, discuss it even for now.
> I think, you willn't get the correct answer on this forum. 
> Let me give you two advices  *two pieces of advice* to get the truth by yourself.

 if you don't like it to be corrected - sorry

----------


## jnllll

Why not "two advices" , but "two pieces of advice "? Is "advice" not(or un?)computable pronounce?

----------


## Hanna

> Why not "two advices" , but "two pieces of advice "? Is "advice" not(or un?)computable pronounce?

 That's just a thing about English. Some words need to have "a piece of" in front of them. You cannot use them alone.  
The only example I can think of right now is "information" but there are plenty more.  
You have to say "a piece of information" not just "an information" (that's wrong).  
It only applies to a few words, so you can memorize all of them.

----------


## jnllll

> That's just a thing about English. Some words need to have "a piece of" in front of them. You cannot use them alone.  
> The only example I can think of right now is "information" but there are plenty more.  
> You have to say "a piece of information" not just "an information" (that's wrong).  
> It only applies to a few words, so you can memorize all of them.

 Thank you. It is interesting.

----------


## Doomer

> Why not "two advices" , but "two pieces of advice "? Is "advice" not(or un?)computable pronounce?

 it's doesn't have plural form
I switched to "suggestions" not to slip on the advice when I speak  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Why not "two advices" , but "two pieces of advice "? Is "advice" not(or un?)computable pronounce?

 If you're asking if it's a _countable_ noun, no it's not. The biggest difficulty about learning a new foreign language is, it isn't always completely mapped to the one you speak.

----------


## jnllll

В моих мыслях "pronounce" и "noun" почему-то стали эквивалентны. Мой словарный запас английских слов очень беден. Я похож на ту собаку, которая почти всё понимает, только сказать ничего не может. 
Я хотел выяснить, применяется ли форма "a piece of ..." только к неисчисляемым существительным. Судя по ответам - это действительно так.

----------


## Doomer

> В моих мыслях "pronounce" и "noun" почему-то стали эквивалентны. Мой словарный запас английских слов очень беден. Я похож на ту собаку, которая почти всё понимает, только сказать ничего не может. 
> Я хотел выяснить, применяется ли форма "a piece of ..." только к неисчисляемым существительным. Судя по ответам - это действительно так.

 главное не забывать артикль когда говоришь "*a* piece of", а то без артикля может получится "piss off"  ::

----------


## heartfelty

I doubt if the Romanovs or the Tsars can industrialize the Soviet Union with hundreds of millions of tractors and harvesters. Buying these tractors from USA would be the natural result if the Tsar were then in power. Whom do you empower but America. Lenin was a Marxist in good faith. All he wanted to was to further the cause without malice aforethought.. I think he was a good man..

----------


## Crocodile

> I doubt if the Romanovs or the Tsars can industrialize the Soviet Union with hundreds of millions of tractors and harvesters. Buying these tractors from USA would be the natural result if the Tsar were then in power. Whom do you empower but America. Lenin was a Marxist in good faith. All he wanted to was to further the cause without malice aforethought.. I think he was a good man..

 I think the entire industrialization project was highly controversial. It came at a price. The other countries which participated in the WWI did fine without the industrialization somehow.  ::

----------


## heartfelty

Very slow pace of industrialization. The state planner allocated just enough resources for basic needs which were very sufficient and allocated most of the resources on a rapid electrification program, construction of dams, and irrigation engines, etc. If I were a state planner in future communist Philippines, I would only allocate 10% of what capitalist system allocate to filmmaking under free enterprise which are waste given that these films result in accounting losses and have no intellectual nor ethical value...Waste, my friend, is negligible under state planning.

----------


## Crocodile

> Very slow pace of industrialization. The state planner allocated just enough resources for basic needs which were very sufficient and allocated most of the resources on a rapid electrification program, construction of dams, and irrigation engines, etc. If I were a state planner in future communist Philippines, I would only allocate 10% of what capitalist system allocate to filmmaking under free enterprise which are waste given that these films result in accounting losses and have no intellectual nor ethical value...Waste, my friend, is negligible under state planning.

 Are you serious about advocating the central state planning? Also, the claim of "_basic needs which were very sufficient_" needs more support. To the best of my knowledge, the industrialization (First Five-Year Plan (Soviet Union) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) strangely was followed by the famine (Soviet famine of 1932–1933 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) which "_killed many millions_". And the famine strangely did not stop the central planners from proceeding with the Second Five-Year plan to further industrialize the country (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...82%D0%BA%D0%B0). That's what I meant when mentioning that the industrialization came at a price. The price of millions dead from hunger. Men, women and children. So far so good for the rapid industrialization?

----------


## heartfelty

I want to be as polite as I would like to be. The alleged famine and deaths were timed when Hitler invaded Stalingard, Leningard and the food basket, Ukraine. Ten years after the war, were there famine casualties? None!  
Yesterday was my nomination to act as Chairman of the Communist Party of the Philippines-New People's Army. I don't know what transpired last night. But rumours were I was a close second. Hence, maybe I would be next. I am serious because there were serious flaws in the way Americans portray Stalin and Lenin. They were all false rumours. As I said I want to be as polite as you want me to be. No offense.

----------


## Crocodile

> I want to be as polite as I would like to be. The alleged famine and deaths were timed when Hitler invaded Stalingard, Leningard and the food basket, Ukraine.

 I will also try to be as polite as possible. You see, during the famine of 1932-1933 caused by the rapid industrialization policy, Hitler was unable to invade neither Stalingard, nor Leningard nor the food basket, Ukraine. He was only appointed chancellor of Germany on January 1933 (Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). The invasions you're talking about happened almost a decade later.   

> I am serious because there were serious flaws in the way Americans portray Stalin and Lenin. They were all false rumours. As I said I want to be as polite as you want me to be. No offense.

 Don't worry, I can't be offended.  ::  Let me clear the atmosphere a little bit. Lenin didn't start industrialization. On the opposite, Lenin started the New Economic Policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which actually meant a step back to the capitalism. That helped to overcome the shortage of food cause by the civil war. By the time Stalin started the industrialization, there was no widespread shortage of food. But, the country was an agrarian country. The industrialization meant putting an end to the New Economic Policy drastically increasing the industrial output at the expense of drastically lowering the agrarian output. That caused the famine, but the Politbureau headed by Stalin didn't care much, because mostly the famine killed the peasants, which by that time were by large part the foes of the Communist regime. So, like you said, there are lots of false rumours about Lenin and Stalin.  ::    

> Yesterday was my nomination to act as Chairman of the Communist Party of  the Philippines-New People's Army. I don't know what transpired last  night. But rumours were I was a close second. Hence, maybe I would be  next.

 I'm confident the Communist Party of  the Philippines would be lucky to have you as the Chairman. By all means, that would continue the glorious tradition of having the Communist Party rulers, whose education leaves a lot to be desired.  ::

----------


## heartfelty

I SHOULD HAVE BEEN IN THE ARMY!! SERIOUSLY! (IMAGINE IF I WERE DRAFTED BEFORE USSR IMPLODED?)

----------


## maxmixiv

Ребята, вы настоящие бизоны!  Индустриализация против социализма - это сильное противопоставление!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Ребята, вы настоящие бизоны!  Индустриализация против социализма - это сильное противопоставление!

 Собственно, я не бизон, но про остальных ничего не могу сказать.  :: 
Штука в том, что индустриализация приводится как одно из самых значимых достижений Советской власти. Современная пропаганда величия СССР стоит на трёх китах: индустриализация, победа над Германией и достижения в области науки и спорта. Я лишь хотел показать, что пропаганда всегда остаётся лишь пропагандой, а отнюдь не истиной в последней инстанции. И любой из трёх китов тому пример.

----------


## nulle

> победа над Германией

 If you didn't know history and just looked at WW2 casualties and quality of life now - you might think that Germany won WW2...

----------


## Crocodile

> If you didn't know history and just looked at WW2 casualties and quality of life now - you might think that Germany won WW2...

 Well, that is another common misconception. Germany did not achieve its goals in the WWII, so it lost in the war. The amount of casualties is never a goal in a war, but a price. The wars are being started by the politicians to achieve their own goals and the goals of the power group they represent. And those goals are being transformed to the so-called 'national interests' by the very same group. The WWII had been started by the power clique naming itself the 3rd Reich and their goals had not ultimately been achieved - the group had lost power and many lives. Nothing to do with the amount of casualties and the quality of life of modern Germany.

----------


## maxmixiv

Just started reading "Russia in the Shadows" by Wells. Recommend to anyone, who want to get feeling about the environment that Lenin was acting in.
I realize that I have got almost no idea about the life in Russia at those times, so any view  from outside is the valuable piece of information.

----------


## nulle

Yes Crocodile - I know all of this.
But Russian/USSR propaganda about so called "victory" still looks ridiculous if you look at Russia and Germany/Japan/Italy today.
I heard story/anecdote somewhere about a tourist from USSR who visited West Germany.
And when he went into supermarket he fainted with words "Но мы же победили!"

----------


## Crocodile

> Yes Crocodile - I know all of this.
> But Russian/USSR propaganda about so called "victory" still looks ridiculous if you look at Russia and Germany/Japan/Italy today.
> I heard story/anecdote somewhere about a tourist from USSR who visited West Germany.
> And when he went into supermarket he fainted with words "Но мы же победили!"

 Yeah, that's an old joke (dated early 80s) strongly associated with the similar "sausage" joke. In both cases, I don't think the stories are real, since those people who had the permission to go abroad to visit the West Germany lived pretty well in USSR as well. And sometimes a way better than an average person in West Germany, so they couldn't really faint. An ordinary people weren't allowed out of the "socialist camp". The exception being those whose work was closely associated with traveling, like ballet/circus/musicians, sailors, etc. But those were under rather strict control and also were unable to visit a supermarket.  
Those jokes were made up and they reflect the sad truth that the quality of life in the USSR was typically worse than in the European/US/Japan capitalist countries. However, the capitalism does not necessarily means a high quality of life for everybody. Another truth some of the late-80 political activists didn't know. The sad consequences followed. 
As for the victory over the Nazi Germany, I don't think it's fair to bring it with respect to the quality-of-life context. Had the USSR lost to the Nazi Germany, I don't think the quality of life in the territories which made up the USSR would change for better. I think rather opposite is true. It is well-known, that some of the territories in Ukraine had greeted Nazis with smile and flowers as they remembered the time Ukraine was under Keizer Germany occupation after the 1917 and the changes that followed after Germans left. But, the Nazis showed their goals were different and, as a result, they got partisans stabbing their backs.

----------


## nulle

> Had the USSR lost to the Nazi Germany, I don't think the quality of life  in the territories which made up the USSR would change for better.

 Well - USSR and Nazi Germany themselves started this war as allies (Molotov-Ribbentrop pact).

----------


## Crocodile

> Well - USSR and Nazi Germany themselves started this war as allies (Molotov-Ribbentrop pact).

 And what difference does it make in our discussion? Alright, so in a wider sense both were the aggressors. The Nazi Germany started the war having the goals of expansion as much as the USSR. By the end of the war the Nazi Germany shrunk and the USSR expanded. As an aggressor, the USSR achieved more of its goals than the Nazi Germany. But whenever the victory over the Nazi Germany is praised as a achievement of the USSR, the Nazi Germany was clearly an aggressor and the USSR was a defender, thus making the part of the WWII between the summer of 1941 to the spring of the 1945 a patriotic war for the USSR. Of course, later the same year 1945 the USSR became aggressor assaulting Japan, but that's another story, which is usually not stated as one of the greatest achievements of the USSR. Even though it was a great victory. The entire Japanses army which was the major force on the continent had been destroyed in four weeks.

----------


## mishau_

И все же, то что над Рейхстагом взвился красный флаг, это очень неплохо. Правда сейчас говорят, что водрузили его вовсе не Егоров и Кантария, которых принято показывать на всех открытках, но это уже внутреннее дело.

----------


## Hanna

Speaking about Lenin, has anyone been to the mausoleum and seen his body? 
What did you think of the experience? 
What, if anything, did you get out of it?  
I think that is a tourist activity that I would NOT do in Moscow. I don't fancy looking at a dead body and I have read somewhere that there are terrible queues.

----------


## xdns

> Speaking about Lenin, has anyone been to the mausoleum and seen his body? 
> What did you think of the experience? 
> What, if anything, did you get out of it?

 I visited the Mausoleum ten years ago. It is solemn but a bit creepy experience. After waiting in a long queue you enter the underground crypt and pass slowly in pitch darkness round the opened coffin protected by bulletproof glass and illuminated by bleak light. After that you emerge on the surface again and, squinting your eyes, find yourself strolling along the Kremlin wall necropolis with tombs of Soviet leaders - Stalin, Brezhnev, Andropov etc. There are also mass graves of revolutionary fighters and many urns with ashes of famous people: writer Maxim Gorky, aircraft test pilot Valery Chkalov, the father of the Soviet atomic bomb Igor Kurchatov, rocket engineer Sergei Korolev, the first cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin and marshal of the Soviet Union Georgy Zhukov, to name just a few. 
Some tips for prospective visitors. It is not allowed to stop and stare or even talk while inside, and you'll be warned if you don't comply with the rules. Also guards at the entrance will stop you if you're carrying any bags, so you should leave your stuff somewhere, for example in the paid cloakroom, before joining the queue.

----------


## mishau_

Помню бы еще ребенком, длинная очередь в 6:00 утра в Александровском саду и люди в штатском, которые шныряли в толпе грубым образом вытаскивали руки посетителей из их (посетителей) карманов. Сумки и прочие вещи, в т.ч. Все что было в карманах нужно было сдать в бесплатную камеру хранения. Говорят, так стало после того, как кто-то посетителей запустил в Ленина молоток. У меня в кармане были сигареты и я пришел просто в ужас, но благо мои карманы никто не проверял. 
На подходе к Мавзолею останавливаться было уже нельзя, нужно было идти только вперед. Подозрительных лиц грубо вытаскивали из толпы и куда-то уводили потом "вливали" обратно в толпу.
Когда мы стали спускаться, я увидел, что в каждому углу лестничного пролета тоже стоит часовой. И возле горбницы еще кажется 4 человека, два спереди и два сзади (насчет задних двух я, вообще говоря, не уверен). Вышли мы откуда-то с другой стороны, фактически это как в подземном переходе - спустился, прошел по коридору, попутно взглянул на тело Ленина и поднялся на другом конце. 
Что меня удивило тогда, что у Ленина была очень маленькая головенка. Я почему-то думал что у Ленина голова будет огромных размеров.

----------


## Hanna

Interesting story mishau!  I guess Lenin was a fairly short man then? I remember somebody else who had visited there commenting on the same thing. 
Apparently the USSR started a bit of a trend when they decided to keep Lenin on display like this. Several Communist countries did the same thing when their leaders died. I read an article on this - apparently it's extremely expensive to preserve a dead body year after year. 
Don't know what Russians in general think of keeping Lenin like this, but personally I really think it's a bit morbid. I would not want a dead body to be one one the main tourist attractions in my city.....

----------


## mishau_

> I guess Lenin was a fairly short man then?

 
Но печник - душа живая,- Знай меня, не лыком шит! - Припугнуть еще желая: - Как фамилия? - кричит.
Тот вздохнул, пожал плечами: 
Лысый, ростом невелик. 
Ленин,- просто отвечает. 
Ленин?! - Тут и *сел* старик. 
(А. Твардовский. "Ленин и печник", 1966)    

> I would not want a dead body to be one one the main tourist attractions in my city.....

 Это даже как-то не вполне в православных обычаях. Странно смотреть на играющего ныне в православие дядюшку Зю

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     allpowertothesoviets on Jan 31, 2010Музыка: С. Туликов, Текст: Л. Ошанин
Music: S. Tulikov, Lyrics: L. Oshanin 
День за днем идут года -
Зори новых поколений, -
Но никто и никогда
Не забудет имя ЛЕНИН. 
Припев:
Ленин всегда живой,
Ленин всегда с тобой -
В горе, в надежде и радости.
Ленин в твоей весне,
В каждом счастливом дне,
Ленин - в тебе и во мне! 
В давний час, в суровой мгле,
На заре Советской власти,
Он сказал, что на Земле
Мы построим людям счастье. 
Припев. 
Мы за Партией идём,
Славя Родину делами,  
И на всем пути большом
В каждом деле Ленин с нами. 
Припев.
_______________________________ 
Day by day, with each year -
New generations dawn -
But no one ever shall
Forget the name of Lenin. 
Chorus:
Lenin is always alive,
Lenin is always with you -
In sadness, hope, and happiness.
Lenin in your springtime,
In each happy day
Lenin lives in you and me! 
From the hours of gloom
At the dawn of Soviet Power,
He said that on the Earth
We shall construct a society on happiness. 
Chorus. 
We go forward for the Party
As it glorifies our Motherland.
And with all great things
In each case, Lenin is with us. 
Chorus.

----------


## Eledhwen

В случае с Лениным произошло следующее:
Он прибыл из Швейцарии, как оппозиция царской власти. А потом, когда переворот свершился, его объявили великим героем-революционером — подменили истинные ценности на фальшивые и закрепили это мавзолеем. К сожалению убрать Ленина оттуда пока нельзя (политика), но очень многие в россии понимают, что это нужно сделать.
...Методы при смене власти ничем не отличаются от нынешних.

----------


## 14Russian

> В случае с Лениным произошло следующее:
> Он прибыл из Швейцарии, как оппозиция царской власти. А потом, когда переворот свершился, его объявили великим героем-революционером — подменили истинные ценности на фальшивые и закрепили это мавзолеем. К сожалению убрать Ленина оттуда пока нельзя (политика), но очень многие в россии понимают, что это нужно сделать.
> ...Методы при смене власти ничем не отличаются от нынешних.

 Lenin was a disaster as is Putin now.   People were just brainwashed.   It's easy to do over time.

----------


## Eledhwen

> Lenin was a disaster as is Putin now. People were just brainwashed. It's easy to do over time.

 Putin saved my country from further decay. Therefore, the Western media opposite him. But what is happening now it's a continuation of the negative influence of the West. The Soviet Union's not collapsed by itself.

----------


## 14Russian

> Putin saved my country from further decay. Therefore, the Western media opposite him. But what is happening now it's a continuation of the negative influence of the West. The Soviet Union's not collapsed by itself.

 LOL!   The Western media doesn't have to 'oppose' him as Putin is destroying Russia on his own.   The decay is being done, it's just of a different type.   Putin doesn't care about ethnic Russians as he only cares about his own power and image.   One example is the declining birth rate which he has done nothing about.   He's all talk and his Government depends on oil and military sales to maintain the economy.   That's your 'modern state' if you will that you can talk about in the other thread.   Of course, you think what you learn 'academically' by the State is the full story.   I have talked to Russians (NOT HERE, of course) who know the truth as well.   
This is an elaborate topic, however, and I have already read here of too many parrots saying the same thing you are.

----------


## pushvv

Путин-югенд — Lurkmore

----------


## Eledhwen

> The Western media doesn't have to 'oppose' him as Putin is destroying Russia on his own.

 So this is oppose it is. Any ways and methods to discredit Putin in the eyes of people. In the eyes of the Russian people best of all. You used unreliable sources.
And more: why U.S. and British press silent on the presidency of Gorbachev and Yeltsin? And at that time it was much (!) worse. ...Because they (american politics) liked it. So why you think that de facto (from political situation) russians unworthy of a good and happy life? And in the future just life at all. 
Madeleine Albright: “_Siberia is too large and rich to belong to one country._”
Margaret Thatcher: “_The Russians should remain around 15 million, the minimum amount sufficient to enable that to obtain raw materials, and maintain gas and oil pipelines._”
Adolf Hitler: “_The Slavs are to work for us. Insofar as we do not need them, they may die. Therefore, compulsory vaccination and German health service are superfluous. The fertility of the Slavs is undesirable. They may use contraceptives or practice abortion, the more the better. Education is dangerous. It is enough if they can count up to one hundred. At best an education which produces useful coolies for us is admissible. Every educated person is a future enemy._”

----------

